# Live Rock stragglers? help me ID



## Adamflash (Jan 29, 2016)

Set up a new tank and found these little guys a short while after, any idea what they are?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mojano Anemone
https://reefcorner.com/reef-database-index/hitchhiker-index/majano-anemone/


----------

